# Tappan "first chance" open, April 1st



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

First Chance open bass tournament will be held 4/1/12 at the main 250 launch ramp. 8am-4pm.


----------



## security812 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm in see ya out there


----------



## bassatac (Feb 13, 2012)

entry forms ?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bassatac said:


> entry forms ?


Pay at ramp only.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Tournament info....

http://outdoorsmanrd.com/1stChance2012.jpg


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

How many boats are normally at this event from the past? Just to get an idea on how much we will win!!    Ha ha This will actually be the first tournament I have ever fished! Not sure I am cut out to be on the water for that long! Hahaha Good luck to those goin!


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

If bad bub goes than I'm going. I'm just messing with ya I'll be there sun morning with bells on. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rivergetter said:


> If bad bub goes than I'm going. I'm just messing with ya I'll be there sun morning with bells on.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Damn! I have a 10hp tourney at piedmont that day. This will be the first first chance i've missed in 7 years..... usually between 30 and 40 boats. Good crowd, good fun!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

well was over 80 boats with poor organiation.. guy takin money was late, then they sent out 2 flights but there was still people unloading boats after the second flight. last boat finally got to launch at 830, so for him everyone else had 15 minutes head start.. then, the guy runnin it said just be back by 415, not taken numbers or anything on who was sposed to be back when. he assigned numbers at ramp, but half the people that were supposed to be in first flight were stuck in the parking lot not able to launch.. very poorly run. guy hade lots of people very upset about how things were handled!! guess it paid 1300 for first, just think they coulda been more organized.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Jim had car troubles this morning and that is why he was late. As far as people being late getting there boats in the water it was there own fault. I noticed many people BS'ing while they should have been launching. I thought the weigh in went very smooth. Jim runs a solid tournament every spring and fall, and every Tuesday from now till october with a damn good (100%) payback. You have to remember that this tournament normaly only gets 30-40 boats. Double that and things can become a little crazy.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I hear ya V-Max! Looking forward to this coming Tues. Been waiting on this since last year!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

V-MAX200 said:


> Jim had car troubles this morning and that is why he was late. As far as people being late getting there boats in the water it was there own fault. I noticed many people BS'ing while they should have been launching. I thought the weigh in went very smooth. Jim runs a solid tournament every spring and fall, and every Tuesday from now till october with a damn good (100%) payback. You have to remember that this tournament normaly only gets 30-40 boats. Double that and things can become a little crazy.


+1 jim runs some of the best tourneys in eastern Ohio. This is the first first chance I have missed. I look forward to fishing that tournament every year due to the fact that things are organized, great payout and everyone has a great time. Crap happens to the best of us, i'm sure he did everything in his power to keep things moving along. And there is no excuse for not having your boat in the water on time. If the man isn't there to take your entry fee yet, launch and tie up to the dock and wait for him. There's no reason to hold a tournament past it's original start time due to a few guys that would rather stand around and B.S.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I think things went pretty well considering the number of boats that were there. I don't ever recall seeing 80+ boats trying to launch from there....especially when most of the show up around the exact same time. I agree with Bad Bud.....hurry up and wait is a good strategy VS procrastinate and rush they can inspect your boat on the water if they need to.


----------



## fishin' gringo (May 1, 2008)

This was my first time fishing this tournament. I will say 1 thing for 82 boats the 2 guys basically did a helluva job. We didnt weigh any fish although we had 2 in the live well, didn't feel the need to waste anyone's time.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

It's not easy to run a tournament with 20 boats let alone 80+. Usually the guys that screw around getting their boats in and complain about how poorly it was run are the guys that have never tried to organize a tournament. Jim has probably ran more tournaments than anyone in the southeast Ohio region. He's done a great job for years. Just sounds like everything lined up against his normal easy going flow this time. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I didnot think It was poorly organized, for Jim and his buddy they did good job. It is not their fault guys were BSing instead of taking care of business at hand. I will fish it again and again.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I can attest to the fact that it is tough to run a tournament by your self. When you have twenty boats handing you money and giving names. Trying to make sure you get the correct amount of money and the right names with boat numbers. With all that going on you have to make sure all the rules are clear to every boat and the livewells checked. Sometimes it falls on us to help out and make sure your boat is ready and keep the lines moving. And maybe if you have to step up and offer to help direct some traffic or check the livewells for the man. This tournament wasn't a large fund raiser with thirty volunteers it was two guys that got twice as many boats than they expected. So let's all cut them some slack. This is supposed to be fun. There's my two cents 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Who won? Sounds like a good tournament.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

ranger175a said:


> Who won? Sounds like a good tournament.


I'll find out tonight when i go down for the fun tournament and post tomorrow. 

It is a great tournament. Come on down any Tuesday @ 5:00 pm and fish with us! Low $10 entry fees for the Tuesday nighters and lots of good people.

I hope we get this turn out for the "Last chance tournament" this fall.


----------

